

Show HN: Ask for a Raise Day - MarkPNeyer
http://www.askforaraiseday.com/

======
wdewind
Wow please do not do this. This is a great way to destroy your relationship
with your boss and cement it in the exploiter/exploited dynamic. Edit: because
it implies from the start that you are being taken advantage of. You are not
some proletariat worker being taken advantage of. Ask for a salary you feel is
fair, and work for it.

If you feel like you've improved your skills to the point where you are now
providing more value to the company, ask that that is reflected in your
paycheck. Don't do this on some arbitrary day, or worse in the middle of a
crisis, do it during a down time after you have just successfully demonstrated
your newly increased value on a project (maybe by recovering from that crisis
calmly and effectively, maybe by stepping up and taking more responsibility on
a project etc.)

------
HimNamedTim
This is definitely something that people should not be shy about discussing.

Getting a 'yes' from your boss is obviously nice, but getting a 'no' can also
be beneficial. It sets future expectation for both parties.

And a repeated 'no' sends a clear signal: find a better job.

------
amwelles
I love this idea, but as somebody (who happens to be a woman who has never
asked for a raise), he doesn't answer the question of how to start this
conversation. I think that having a few talking points to get started would be
really beneficial.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
i just updated the site. check out the advice there now.

------
echoneptune
Unless one is severely underpaid, I don't think asking for a raise without
doing extraordinary contribution makes sense.

Mathematically speaking, for someone to get 10% raise above market price, they
must demonstrate 10% extra output from market. Granted this is not how the
real world works, partly because performance is so difficult to measure
objectively without being vulnerable to gaming. So, without rigid metrics and
incentive program, this problem degenerates into subjective assessment.

Now how do you feel when you tip someone and they ask for another 50 cents?

------
tomkuhn
Raises need to have merit. If your quarterly or yearly review is coming up,
make sure it is full of accomplishments backed by data from your own doing.
This will give you the amo to set your boss up for the conversation. Look deep
into everything you have done to find those accomplishments, even if they are
small, the can contribute towards the bigger initiatives.

------
fiatjaf
This marxist idea won't do good for people.

If everybody starts asking for raises any time, just because they can, some
people will get their raises, nice, but other people (the less useful people)
will have to lose their jobs for this to happen.

Hey, you marxist who created this, there is not a lot of money in the bad
capitalist pocket which he is hiding from you.

------
asarazan
Did this get killed? I can't find it on the list

~~~
dang
It fell in rank because users flagged it. Also, it set off the voting ring
detector.

